# Not enough support



## Emilye13 (Jul 3, 2012)

Most of the friends and adults I know don't know about IBS. I find it hard to explain it to people.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is a brochure written by an IBS'ers specifically for their loved ones and friends.Just click here and print it off:http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Aboutibs.pdf


----------



## Emilye13 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks so much.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

just keep it simple....."i have a few digestion issues that present some unique challenges for me".


----------

